# Happy B-day Reti !!!!



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

Happy birthday to you, and may all your wishes come true.......coo-coo-coo!!!!

HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!

Andi & Coo-Coo Bird


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Happy birthday reti i hope you have a wonderful birthday and hope you get what you want  lol


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Reti...!

And manymanymany more...!


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Have a wonderful day!!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Happy B Day*

Have a happy bithday and may all you r dreams come true.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY* *RETI* ​
We hope you have a wonderful day with your family and all your feathered and furry friends.


Chuck, Cindy and the gang


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Reti - to one of the best - I wish you a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY. You are such a great person.

Love, Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much for your wonderful words and wishes.
Love the pigeon in flight, Andi. Thanks.
What a wonderful surprise from the most wonderful people.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dear Reti, 

I hope your day is filled with wonderful things. I don't know if you're working or not but you deserve to have a day of being pampered and spoiled. I wish you the best today because you're a great person, a wonderful caring moderator and integral part of Pigeontalk. I hope that you have a wonderfully Happy Birthday with your husband, Tiny, Fran, Jane, Oliver and all your pijjies


Thanks Andi, for picking up my slack again


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RETI !!!*_ and many more to come. Hope you have a wonderful day w/friends and family. Thanks for all you do here at Pigeon Talk.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RETI!!!

Pidgey,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Reti!  


Hope you have the best birthday ever with your feathered, furry and unfeathered loved ones!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday Reti,

Be sure to spoil yourself and put your feet up for a while for well deserved rest. Birthdays are the one day of the year you can get away with just about anything. Hope you enjoy yours. 

Cameron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happiest of birthdays, Reti! I hope your day is simply marvelous!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Reti. Thanks for everything you do. May your be filled with happiness and joy. 

And don't forget to vote in the poll today! *


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hope you have a great Birthday Reti and get all your heart desires


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the lovely cards, Brad and Pete. 
Thank you for the wishes everybody. I am not working today so I am trying to enjoy my day. Doing a bit here and there but not too much.
I also have a new addition, will post about it in the sick and injured section.

Thanks again, you are all so great.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Late again...but have a lovely day, Reti!

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Felicitations*

Happy Birthy Reti

I just read your post about the sick youngster - poor thing - sounds like it has a lot of life in it pecking at you - and you are only trying to help!! 

Love Tania x


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Reti,

Best wishes for a very happy birthday and many, many more!!

Linda


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Dear Reti,

Hope you have a good b~day and the pigeons treat you OK

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Cynthia, Tania, Lin and John.
It was a good day spend with my birds and a couple of friends.
The greatest part was, I saw the biggest pigeon flock I've seen in a long time here in Miami. I went to get some Greek food and while I was going to park in the back of the store, I saw the most beautiful feral flock, all healthy and happy eating away. The guy who is feeding this flock seems to be taking great care of them, they are absolutely beautiful. They also had several puddles of clean water and among this flock of around 50 or more birds there were cats sleeping in the sun. They couldn't care less about the birds, and the birds didn't care about the cats. The cats had their own bowls of food.
After the birds had their meal, they went on to roost on his building (an optmestrist's store) and he hosed away all the leftovers and droppings.
All looked so clean and nice. Wow, I will go back there, take some pics.
Just when I thought the pigeon population in Miami is almost extinct.

Reti


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Reti,
Jesse & I wish you a very "Happy Birthday!"
Glad to hear you enjoyed your day, with seeing the pigeon flock as the crowning moment. 
You are a wonderful person. May God bless you on your birthday & always.
Whew! I made it before midnight.

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Even though we are flying in late...*

Mr. Squeaks and I wish you the 

BESTEST HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!

Hope your sick pij will do well.

Glad to hear about the pigeon flock! Heartwarming!!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Brad*

"Thanks Andi, for picking up my slack again"

I would never be able to pick up the slack when it comes to the great stuff you ad to pigeon.com. I am just up later in the wheeeee hours and got a head start notice the pigeon isn't really flapping his wings.. Now I am sure you would know how to make him fly right?? teach me how pleaseeeeeeeeeeee...

I love all of your post Brad they are great.....Andi
by the way that is my brother's name.. well Bradley but he goes by Brad......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

That had to be a very happy birthday surprise to see a well-fed happy group of feral pigeons! I'm so glad someone atually is taking care of the ferals, and that you got to see them on your special day!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

andinla said:


> I would never be able to pick up the slack when it comes to the great stuff you ad to pigeon.com. I am just up later in the wheeeee hours and got a head start notice the pigeon isn't really flapping his wings.. Now I am sure you would know how to make him fly right?? teach me how pleaseeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> 
> by the way that is my brother's name.. well Bradley but he goes by Brad......


Hi Andi, 

Well, it's just that I used to be on top of all the birthdays before, but I've been too busy lately to keep up. So I thank you (and others like Maggie)for being on the ball  

It's harder to explain how I do the animations than it is to do them. It's done simply by using a program called Animation shop. I use a combination normally of animated gifs that were already created by someone else, then I personalize them with pictures and special effects in the program. I have made ones from scratch but I don't animate still pictures, that is beyond my abilities. So, no...I couldn't really animate your pigeon picture.

That's cool about your brother, my full name is Bradley as well but I go by Brad too


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Reti sorry I am late, it's good you had a wonderful day !  

Suz.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Ya...

I am late too, Happy Birthday Kid !


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Reti!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Poulette, Warren and Jimmyrenex.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

A bit late, but heartfelt - Reti, hope your birthday was most excellent, just like you!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday Reti! I almost missed it!

I hope that all your wishes come true.

Feather


----------

